
HackMIT 2018 Admissions Puzzle - patricki
http://hackmirror.icu
======
piotrb
Ok, but how do you find out the puzzle url, getting from hackmit.org ?

------
patricki
This years HackMIT Puzzle (Black Mirror themed) covers everything from
gerrymandering to cryptocurrencies!

Enjoy!

